# لو سمحت اريد ان اتعلم كيف اعمل قمر صناعى



## islamco (15 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحت اريد ان اتعلم كيف اعمل قمر صناعى 
لو سمحتوا لو حد عنده كتب لذلك يضعها
او يقدر يساعدنى
ياريت تفيدونى


----------



## الياس عبد النور (15 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا ان الموضوع مهم ومشوق 
ولماذا لا نتعلم كيف تتم صناعة الاقمار الصناعية 
والله طلبك تشكر عليه واشد عل يدك بالتلبية من الاخوة ذوو الاختصاص


----------



## shakke (16 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم ,,,

يا اهل الخبره افيدونا .. 

اي معلومات عن صناعة القمر الصناعي ..


----------

